# Paphiopedilum Norito Hasegawa X hangianum



## ORG (Nov 21, 2010)

Here a new hybrid, made in Unterwoessen in Germany by Franz Glanz with the first flower

*Paphiopedilum Norito Hasegawa X Paph. hangianum*

















Best greetings

Olaf


----------



## toddybear (Nov 21, 2010)

Don't see as much hangianum in this cross as in others but still a rather nice hybrid!


----------



## Jorch (Nov 21, 2010)

Looks like a green hangianum!  :clap:


----------



## jblanford (Nov 21, 2010)

I think it looks great, thanks..... Jim.


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 21, 2010)

Looks like a very big flower.


----------



## SlipperKing (Nov 21, 2010)

Nice Olaf. Looks like it was stuffed in a suitcase for awhile


----------



## NYEric (Nov 21, 2010)

Shhhhhh! :ninja: 

Is it fragrant?


----------



## JeanLux (Nov 22, 2010)

I like it a lot: good result of those 3 great ancestors (armen., malipo and hang.) !!! Jean


----------



## goldenrose (Nov 22, 2010)

toddybear said:


> Don't see as much hangianum in this cross as in others but still a rather nice hybrid!


Agreed!



Jorch said:


> Looks like a green hangianum!  :clap:


naah, looks like a yellow hangi to me! :wink:



SlipperKing said:


> Nice Olaf. Looks like it was stuffed in a suitcase for awhile


:rollhappy: I couldn't think of the words - thanks Rick!


----------



## ORG (Dec 16, 2010)

Here a second clone which I have seen today in the nursery of *Franz Glanz*.






The hybrid was registered now as 
*Paphiopedilum Wössner Norihang*
Best greetings

Olaf


----------



## Shiva (Dec 16, 2010)

I like this second cultivar much more.


----------



## NYEric (Dec 16, 2010)

OK I'm sending my suitcase over there!


----------



## Erythrone (Dec 16, 2010)

Yeah... hangianum hybrids!!!

I need them all...


----------



## labskaus (Dec 17, 2010)

Thanks a lot, Olaf!

I must say I like the second one even better.


----------



## Ernie (Dec 17, 2010)

Exactly the range of variation one would expect considering hangianum's variability. I'd totally buy the second one in a heartbeat!


----------



## tenman (Dec 17, 2010)

Second flower is exemplary; better shape on a lovely yellow with some of the central color I'd expect from a hangianum.


----------



## etex (Dec 17, 2010)

The second one is superb!! Totally droolworthy!


----------



## SlipperKing (Dec 17, 2010)

I'll take either or better both! Stuff them back into that suitcase and I'll pick them up personally!


----------



## Kevin (Dec 18, 2010)

Very nice!


----------



## NYEric (Dec 18, 2010)

Erythrone said:


> I need them all...


You can get them all, we cant! :sob:


----------



## ORG (Dec 19, 2010)

Dear Eric,
you must wait some years then these plants are available also in USA

Best greetings

Olaf


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 19, 2010)

ORG said:


> Dear Eric,
> you must wait some years then these plants are available also in USA
> 
> Best greetings
> ...



!!!


----------

